# First tegu, lighting set up



## Jesse12512 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi everyone my name is Jesse and I will be receiving my first tegu, a Colombian and yes I'm well aware of their feisty reputation haha. I'd really appreciate some help on setting up her lighting (what watt bulbs, light coverage, reaching appropriate basking and ambient temperatures, placement, etc.) She is still considered a hatchling and will be housed in a 40g breeder while in construction of her final cage. I really want to have everything set up and ready to go before I pick her up  any photos of your youth setups along with explanations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Welcome. More Colombian Tegu keepers here now than even a few years ago. Hopefully, some will offer advice.


----------



## Jesse12512 (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you  I sure hope so


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Feb 19, 2019)

hi there, yes colombians are skittish but mine never shows any sign of any aggression, so just be patient and I'm sure you'll have a great relationship....
As for lamps I'd personelly go for an Arcadia strip bulb across at least 2 thirds of your tank and then I would think a 100w basking bulb will surfice for the heat, make sure you put a tile under or some thing to absorb the heat.


----------

